# Sortit-au pe veci sa ma gandesc la tine



## Bântuit

Bună,

"Sortit-au pe veci sa ma gandesc la tine,"

De ce au e după participiul sortit?

E o formă poetică?


----------



## farscape

Sortit-au pe veci, venit-au pe la noi, ferit-a Sfăntu' să zici ceva...

Acestea sunt construcţii lexicale folosite mai demult, întâlnite şi azi  (mai rar) în limbajul popular sau în poezie (cazul tău) unde conferă  versului muzicalitate şi ritm.

Un exemplu (gazetăresc) din 2005:

"S-au dus lupoaica si primarul, venit-au zimbrii si radarul" - _au  venit zimbrii şi radarul_ nu sună bine aici. _Dusu-s-au lupoaica şi  primarul_ nici atât 

Îţi las ca temă pentru acasă să descifrezi a treia expresie, Bântuit 

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc.


> a treia expresie


ferit-a Sfăntu' să zici ceva...

Tentativa mea:
The Saint prevented you from saying something.


----------



## cornculapte

E o figură de stil numită inversiune. Are rolul, ca toate figurile de stil şi procedeele de expresivitate, de a crea muzicalitate şi 'abureala' aia de care are nevoie poezia (nu ştiu cum îi zice, nu-mi vine cuvântul pe moment).


----------



## farscape

Bântuit said:


> Mulţumesc.
> ferit-a Sfăntu' să zici ceva...
> 
> Tentativa mea:
> The Saint prevented you from saying something.



Hint, hint: Să te ferească Sfântu'...


----------



## Bântuit

Vă mulţumesc tuturor.


----------

